# Nemzetközi Nőnap



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 8)

*Minden kedves hölgytagunkat és minden tagunk hölgyismerősét szeretettel köszöntjük a Nemzetközi Nőnap alkalmából.*


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Március 8)

Csatlakozom Flamingóhoz.
Minden NŐNEK munkamentes ( legalább ma ) szép napot kívánok.


----------



## kágyula (2015 Március 8)

Szervusztok ,
beszálllok magam is köszöntésetekhez kedves Jányok és Asszonyok szerte e Világon . Amint látom Virágot már kaptattok és szép nagy is ez a csokor , igy magam részéröl csak e kis csomagnál maradok , vegye ki mindenki amit szeretne belölle .
Szeretettel
kágyula


----------



## kágyula (2015 Március 8)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Csatlakozom Flamingóhoz.
> Minden NŐNEK munkamentes ( legalább ma ) szép napot kívánok.


Szervusz Gépész-em ,
na kérlek alássan most jól kibabráltál velem , nem elég a reggeli -most készithetem az ebédet is ! Fönököm olvasta irásod


----------



## kaczi1 (2015 Március 8)

Nagyon Boldog Nőnapot kívánok minden tisztelt Hölgy fórumtársnak!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 Március 8)

kágyula írta:


> Szervusz Gépész-em ,
> na kérlek alássan most jól kibabráltál velem , nem elég a reggeli -most készithetem az ebédet is ! Fönököm olvasta irásod



Bocsi!
Ma könnyen írhattam ilyet, mert családom elutazott ( én dolgozom ). Ott meg csinálnak amit akarnak.
Viszont nem mondhatod a kajára sem, hogy nem jó. Max a "főnököd".
De azért évi két napot kibírunk!!!!!!!!


----------



## kágyula (2015 Március 8)

Szervusz Gépész ,
áh kihevertem , amugy meg megérdemlik ám hiszen gondolom van elég gondjuk velem ,/velünk/


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2015 December 9)

Ok, Amerikából indult el, de az 1800 - as évek végén. Nálunk 1948 - ban kezdték
ünnepként kezelni.
Mi ezzel a baj? 
Mi köze az identitáshoz?
Azért mert ezen a napon külön megköszönöm a körülöttem élő, ( és valljuk be napjainkat szebbé tevő )
nőknek, hogy vannak, miért degenerált gondolkodás? 
Értem én, hogy kell a 20 hozzászólás a "rejtett" tartalmak megtenkintéséhez,
de baromságot nem kellene írni!


----------

